

Show HN: Soragora Helps You Build Real-Time, Multiplayer Mobile Games - darrelsumi
http://www.soragora.com/

======
BjoernKW
I've just thought today that there should be some game server software /
framework for MMOG that allows to just focus on your instead of some server
backend. Seems as if someone's already done that :)

------
Geee
Great, signed up for invite! Do you have support for Unity3D?

~~~
darrelsumi
At the moment, we're still in the early stages of development for supporting
most game engines, but Unity3D is definitely on the roadmap.

Thanks for the sign up! If there's other support / suggestions you might have,
feel free to email me at darrel@soragora.com. I'd love to hear your thoughts.

------
kunalmodi
congrats guys, can't wait to start using it!

------
geuis
This isn't a comment about Soragora, but rather this "Google Play Store".

I clicked through to the demo from the Soragora site, clicked Install, and
just got this message: "You haven't accessed the Google Play Store app (the
white shopping bag app icon) on your device with this email account."

No further details about what I should do, or calls to action, or anything
that would actually let me play this game or any other game.

Furthermore, I couldn't even copy the damn message text directly. I had to go
into the DOM editor and find it there.

Should anyone consider spending their time and resources developing apps or
games for an interface and experience this is so sub-par?

